# Important anouncement



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

I have a cool announcement i have pulled the trigger more detail to follow soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> I have a cool announcement i have pulled the trigger more detail to follow soon


I know already 
And with that, again, a BIG congratulations!


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I know already
> And with that, again, a BIG congratulations!


Thank you it's been hard work to get to here and nerve racking to say the least


----------



## Mike (7/12/15)

So the real question is

Are you still a noob?


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

Mike said:


> So the real question is
> 
> Are you still a noob?



After testing some of his mixes, he surely is not any sort of Noob anymore!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

I hate suspense


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

Mike said:


> So the real question is
> 
> Are you still a noob?


facepalm lol i thought i changed that ha ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

Mike said:


> So the real question is
> 
> Are you still a noob?



He can probably relax, I've never seen a bullet with "noob" on it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> After testing some of his mixes, he surely is not any sort of Noob anymore!


thanks for the kind words


----------



## Redeemer (7/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> He can probably relax, I've never seen a bullet with "noob" on it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

